# What is your experience with the AM21/HR21 combo?



## bnewsom (Jun 29, 2008)

I have read that adding an AM21 to an HR21 slows down the already sluggish interface. Does it slow down everything or is it just slow when switching to local OTA stations?

Overall, are you satisfied with the AM21 or are there just too many problems?


----------



## fusion04 (Dec 10, 2007)

I haven't had any problems at all with my AM21.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

bnewsom said:


> I have read that adding an AM21 to an HR21 slows down the already sluggish interface. Does it slow down everything or is it just slow when switching to local OTA stations?
> 
> Overall, are you satisfied with the AM21 or are there just too many problems?


I have an AM21/HR21-200 combination. The AM21 has not affected my HR21 at all - no slowing down and no other issues at all. It just does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It works very well for me. I get PBS-HD with my antenna.

There have been some slow trick issues.

The reception on my AM21 is much better then the OTA on my HR20-700.

Mike


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

No problems, mine works like a charm - sometimes it seems like it takes a bit longer to tune an OTA channel, but there could be many factors involved in that equation, including signal strength.

The only trickplay issues I've seen are related to playback of OTA recordings with signal issues, then I might have a second or two delay before the 1st trickplay command executes, but this is rare. I mainly use my AM21 for my PBS station and I have my antenna locked on that signal, so no issues.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I had one issue when Fox dropped it's HD signal. It also dropped it on the Directv side, but the SD worked on the Directv feed.

Other than that, it has been flawless.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

No problems here.... Works great...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No issues at all. Seems a little snappier and I get better signal strengths than with HR20-700.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've had a AM21 on a HR21-200 and HR21-100. I think any slowdown on the HR21's is due more to the software I'm using (I do all the CE's) vs having the AM21 attached to the box. Example, this last CE that I did Friday night greatly improved the speed of the UI. But I will say that the trick play functions when using it on any channel recorded via the AM21 is slow to respond to requests, at least with this software level, other releases seem to be a bit better.


----------



## kvandmx (Apr 22, 2008)

HR21-200/AM21 Combo. I still have severe trickplay delays when playing back recorded OTA Material. All OTA Channels are at or near 100% so I do not think it is a signal issue. I am currently on NR 235. The problem seems to be more noticable when trying to use 30 second skip. FF Seems to work a little better. Does not seem to slow down functions on satellite reception. All trickplay works normal with Sat!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine (HR21-700 w/am21) has been right on par with my HR20-700s.. same tunning and speed..


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

trick play functions when using it on any channel recorded via the AM21 is slow to respond to requests other then that iam very happy with it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Works great with my HR21-100. Slow to acquire channels sometimes but I need to put my antenna outside to eliminate multipath and hope it will improve... not high on the priority list since it's not that bad. :grin:


----------



## DougC (Sep 14, 2006)

I have the HR21-700 and the AM21. Granted I installed it last night, but for day one it worked as well as the HR20-700. The one exception would be the HR21 slow to respond to 'trick play' after swapping tuners. But that doesn't have enything to do with teh AM21.

The AM21 certainly seems to better capable of tuning in the OTA signals. Strength is higher on the signal meter and I didn't have a signle significant video problem last night like I did with the old HR20.

So far I'm pretty stoked about the AM21. I'd rather not need it at all and I don't really like the idea of more hardware, but functionality righ now seems to be seemless compared with the HR20 integrated ATSC tuning capability.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm making sure I can receive the best signal possible from my Antenna before I purchase an AM21, but if you guys are saying that it's very good at tuning in channels, I may just pull the trigger.

Is there an issue with receiving channels from two markets? My primary market is Savannah Georgia, but I'm able to receive great signals coming from Augusta.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

groove93 said:


> I'm making sure I can receive the best signal possible from my Antenna before I purchase an AM21, but if you guys are saying that it's very good at tuning in channels, I may just pull the trigger.
> 
> Is there an issue with receiving channels from two markets? My primary market is Savannah Georgia, but I'm able to receive great signals coming from Augusta.


No problem at all... It lets you put in two zip codes. I'm currently pulling in stations from DC and Baltimore just fine.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> No problem at all... It lets you put in two zip codes. I'm currently pulling in stations from DC and Baltimore just fine.


OK, cool that you can add two zip codes.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

slows down my HR-21 when playing back shows recorded with it. One tuner always seems to have a 0% signal. PBS-HD is hit or miss in recording an audio track, 50% of the time, no sound. It does recieve a more stable and better strength signal than my HR-20. Maybe I have a defective one, but haven't had time to sit on the phone and go through the troubleshooting script with a tech. I have unplugged it from the HR-21 and then rebooting the HR-21 (basically performing a re-detect as others here suggested) without much affect. National release 0x0235 might have made the situation slightly better.


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

Slows down my HR21 alot especially when recording from off air. Real bad delays! Also, having major audio problems with volume loud then soft. Any ideas? Overall, very unpleased with AM21 tuner.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

bnewsom said:


> I have read that adding an AM21 to an HR21 slows down the already sluggish interface. Does it slow down everything or is it just slow when switching to local OTA stations?
> 
> Overall, are you satisfied with the AM21 or are there just too many problems?


I am pretty satisfied, it better than have no HD locals at all.

One problem I have is that the signals are not as strong from my indoor antenna connected to the AM21 as they were when I had the antenna hooked direct to the TV.
The other problem is the recorded shows from the antenna are sluggish when rewinding of fast forward.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

No problems here.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

My only issue is that the database does not show the closest Fox affiliate does not list, but the one 50 miles away does


----------



## Oogie Pringle (May 25, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> No problem at all... It lets you put in two zip codes. I'm currently pulling in stations from DC and Baltimore just fine.


What antenna are you using? I'm in Laurel and would like to get from both as well.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oogie Pringle said:


> What antenna are you using? I'm in Laurel and would like to get from both as well.


You should have an easier time than I since you're smack in the middle of the two cities. This is the one I use and I get all Baltimore stations and about 1/3 of the DC stations. Once I put it outside I'm confident I should pick up most of the others.

http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=15-2186&origkw=15-2186&sr=1

Buy from a company like Radio Shack where you can test it out and if it doesn't work they let you return it. RS has a 30 day return policy. Good luck!


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

hr21-100 running 0x235. with am21 connected, response to the remote is PAINFULLY slow about 75% of the time. i can see the LED on the front panel blink, indicating the HR21 got the command, then 1.5-2 seconds later, it will perform the command. the other 25% of the time remote response seems normal. i unplugged my hr21, disconnected the am21, and now the remote response seems fine all the time. i'm going to leave the am21 disconnected for a few more months until they get the problems ironed out.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Recordings made with the AM21 play absolute CHAOS with trickplay. Huge delays, freezes, screwups all over. DTV blows it again. And again and again...


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

To those of you reporting "absolutely no problems," please try recording two OTA HD streams and let us know if it affects your HR21's responsiveness. It sure affects mine...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

nexus7 said:


> To those of you reporting "absolutely no problems," please try recording two OTA HD streams and let us know if it affects your HR21's responsiveness. It sure affects mine...


I have never had any problems with this. I just tried recording two OTA HD streams simultaneously and still no problems - played back the currently active recordings, played old recordings from the playlist, used trick play on both recordings and on the live buffer, tried everything while the two OTA programs were recording. HR21-200/AM21. I am running the latest CE release so that might be a reason why I don't see a problem, but I have never had this problem even with the current national release.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks texasbrit. My HR21-*700* becomes borderline non-responsive with two OTA HD streams going--taking 3-4 seconds to respond to the remote control, only responding to commands one at a time, etc.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

I installed an AM21 on my HR21 yesterday.

My first observation = WOW!

This thing blows away the built in ATSC tuners in my HR20. Sensitivity is really good and multipath rejection seems very good as well.

've noticed an ever slight delay in tunning channels but nothing significant.

All in all, a great product, thanks DirecTV!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

nexus7 said:


> To those of you reporting "absolutely no problems," please try recording two OTA HD streams and let us know if it affects your HR21's responsiveness. It sure affects mine...


I will try this when I return home.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The tuners themselves are okay. About the same as my built-in Vizio OTA tuner.


----------



## louiss3000 (Jan 26, 2008)

My AM21/HR21 currently resides in the closet due to the slow response changing OTA channels. Each channel change results in an on-screen message (don't remember the exact). 2-4 seconds to change channels. Pixelation is the norm. Signal strengths are all 90+. This is just watching, no recording in progress. Basically just too slow to use. My HR20 is currently on the big screen. Flame me if you will, but the HR10-250 outperforms both..


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You're bugged at 2-4 seconds per channel change? Mine takes 10+ seconds! I recommend having a nice classic novel close at hand if you want to change AM21 channels, like War & Peace.


----------



## louiss3000 (Jan 26, 2008)

So, the "searching for signal off air tuner 771" is a normal thing? 2-4 or more seconds to change OTA channels is normal as well? I thought so. That's why my HR10-250 was obsoleted? If TiVo! didn't charge per TV, and D didn't lock me in sight unseen, I'd have S3's and Comcast...


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> It works very well for me. I get PBS-HD with my antenna.
> 
> There have been some *slow trick* issues.
> 
> ...


What does "slow trick" mean? I've seen this term come up a few times... I'm a new HR21-200 owner.... Thinking about buying the AM21 (I just like the OTA backup for rain-fades).

Thanks,

Eric

PS. Oh, "trick play" is the other term I'm curious about.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> What does "slow trick" mean? I've seen this term come up a few times... I'm a new HR21-200 owner.... Thinking about buying the AM21 (I just like the OTA backup for rain-fades).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


trick play= pause,ff,rew of live TV
slow trick = slow response by the DVR when doing these. this appears to be a fairly common problem with the HR21's.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks... Going to have to give trick play a try... Not really sure what it is useful for... And I'll have noticed a bit of sluggishness, but nothing too bad. 

I was kinda surprised that there was not a "glossary" forum/thread... Or if there is, I did not find it.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

EricJRW said:


> Going to have to give trick play a try... Not really sure what it is useful for...


You've never had to go to the restroom while watching live tv?


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

DarinC said:


> You've never had to go to the restroom while watching live tv?


Actually, it's more like I've never had to go to the bathroom while watching live TV since having my HR21 installed and it not be the 4th of July weekend which gave me WAY to little time to play with my new toy, especially since any time with the toy have been to watch my recently recorded stages of the Tour de France... 

So in this example, does the "advance" button work? It seemed to work quite well on recorded stuff, but granted behavior may be different for recovering from a paused live program.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

nexus7 said:


> To those of you reporting "absolutely no problems," please try recording two OTA HD streams and let us know if it affects your HR21's responsiveness. It sure affects mine...


I can't recall a recent situation where I've done this, but I've done it in the past with the AM21 without incident. I'll certainly try it again when I get home, but I wouldn't have recently added a second AM21 if my first AM21 was causing me problems over the last 4 or so months.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

say-what said:


> I can't recall a recent situation where I've done this, but I've done it in the past with the AM21 without incident. I'll certainly try it again when I get home, but I wouldn't have recently added a second AM21 if my first AM21 was causing me problems over the last 4 or so months.


Looking forward to hearing back, as I am still teetering on the AM21 decision (which will most likely be made tonight)....

Is D*.com the only place to buy it? Can it be found for less elsewhere? TIA


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> Is D*.com the only place to buy it? Can it be found for less elsewhere? TIA


I think some of the online retailers have the AM21, but at DirecTV it's $50 (+ tax) and comes with free 2nd day shipping.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

EricJRW said:


> So in this example, does the "advance" button work? It seemed to work quite well on recorded stuff, but granted behavior may be different for recovering from a paused live program.


I'm not as familiar with the DirecTV boxes, but with the TiVos, you were essentially _always_ watching a recorded program. With "live" tv, you were actually a fraction of a second behind being "live" (it's always recording the current tuner, and you aren't _really _watching live TV, you are watching that recording). So, the only difference between watching live tv and a recorded show is that once you catch up to "live", you can no longer FF or advance. But pause, RR, and jump back behave EXACTLY like they behave with a recorded show. And once you do something to get behind live (like pause for a bit, or RR), FF and advance work just like they do with recorded shows, up until you catch up to live (then it reverts to playing live TV). So there's actually an advantage to pausing while you get up to do something, or RR to go back and listen/watch something you may have missed: once you get behind, you then have built up a buffer that you can use to FF through commercials, etc.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

say-what said:


> I think some of the online retailers have the AM21, but at DirecTV it's $50 (+ tax) and comes with free 2nd day shipping.


Thanks, that'll work... I was hoping maybe Best Buy (or Circuit City) carried it... But a check of their sites turned up nothing...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know that there was talk of BB or CC having the AM21 but in practice I don't think they ever got stock on it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I'm not as familiar with the DirecTV boxes, but with the TiVos, you were essentially _always_ watching a recorded program. With "live" tv, you were actually a fraction of a second behind being "live" (it's always recording the current tuner, and you aren't _really _watching live TV, you are watching that recording). So, the only difference between watching live tv and a recorded show is that once you catch up to "live", you can no longer FF or advance. But pause, RR, and jump back behave EXACTLY like they behave with a recorded show. And once you do something to get behind live (like pause for a bit, or RR), FF and advance work just like they do with recorded shows, up until you catch up to live (then it reverts to playing live TV). So there's actually an advantage to pausing while you get up to do something, or RR to go back and listen/watch something you may have missed: once you get behind, you then have built up a buffer that you can use to FF through commercials, etc.


The newer Directv boxes work the same way. There were a few glitches at first (if you skipped or fast-forwarded up to the "live" point, the audio would break up) but that was fixed quite a while ago.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

forgive me if i'm posting this in the wrong thread. will the HR21 w the AM21 scan for all the locals that it can pick up? currently with my E* vip 622 i can receive channels outside of my area. would it be the same for the HR21 or is it programmed to only scan for what's in my area? makes sense?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

rey_1178 said:


> forgive me if i'm posting this in the wrong thread. will the HR21 w the AM21 scan for all the locals that it can pick up? currently with my E* vip 622 i can receive channels outside of my area. would it be the same for the HR21 or is it programmed to only scan for what's in my area? makes sense?


The AM21 does not scan for channels, but like the HR20, you can enter multiple zip codes to have those channels added to the guide - you can also edit the list to exclude channels you don't want in the gude.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

say-what said:


> The AM21 does not scan for channels, but like the HR20, you can enter multiple zip codes to have those channels added to the guide - you can also edit the list to exclude channels you don't want in the gude.


excellent! thank you friend


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

say-what said:


> The AM21 does not scan for channels, but like the HR20, you can enter multiple zip codes to have those channels added to the guide - you can also edit the list to exclude channels you don't want in the gude.


Hmmm... VERY interesting - It does not scan, so... Will this include ALL the channels I would get OTA? Since it's not scanning, how up to date is it? I'll have to write down the details of what I get now, but some of my locals have 3 or more subs... I'd like to make sure I don't loose those, as some are quite informative (weather, local cams, etc.).

Is there anyway to preview, without actually owning an AM21, what channels it thinks I should get?

Thanks (again)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EricJRW said:


> Hmmm... VERY interesting - It does not scan, so... Will this include ALL the channels I would get OTA? Since it's not scanning, how up to date is it? I'll have to write down the details of what I get now, but some of my locals have 3 or more subs... I'd like to make sure I don't loose those, as some are quite informative (weather, local cams, etc.).
> 
> Is there anyway to preview, without actually owning an AM21, what channels it thinks I should get?
> 
> Thanks (again)


It counts on the guide data that is supplied to them via the Tribune company.(IIRC). In Austin we have three ATSC channels with sub's and the AM21/HR21 know about all of them.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

I got mine today.. I don't like it. It slows the unit down, and when the hr21 is in 4x3 aspect ratio, the OTA channels do not have the VBI at the top cropped like it should be. The sat HD channels do correctly crop that portion of the screen. 

The AM21 just looks, works, and feels like a poorly planned afterthought.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

EricJRW said:


> Hmmm... VERY interesting - It does not scan, so... Will this include ALL the channels I would get OTA? Since it's not scanning, how up to date is it? I'll have to write down the details of what I get now, but some of my locals have 3 or more subs... I'd like to make sure I don't loose those, as some are quite informative (weather, local cams, etc.).
> 
> Is there anyway to preview, without actually owning an AM21, what channels it thinks I should get?
> 
> Thanks (again)





RAD said:


> It counts on the guide data that is supplied to them via the Tribune company.(IIRC). In Austin we have three ATSC channels with sub's and the AM21/HR21 know about all of them.


Zap2It is a TMS interface - just plug in your zip code and select DirecTV and I believe that should be what shows up in your DirecTV guide.

http://www.zap2it.com/


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> say-what said:
> 
> 
> > I can't recall a recent situation where I've done this, but I've done it in the past with the AM21 without incident. I'll certainly try it again when I get home, but I wouldn't have recently added a second AM21 if my first AM21 was causing me problems over the last 4 or so months.
> ...


As I expected based on my past experience, when I recorded 2 OTA signals at the same time via the AM21 this evening, I did not experience any performance issues. Things worked fine for me.

Now I will provide this disclaimer - I've noticed from time-to-time that if there is an issue with the OTA signal, whether because of multipath or something else, you can experience some GUI performance issues, even if the OTA channel is on the background tuner. But, for the most part, as long as you're able to pull in a solid signal, regardless of signal strength, you should be good.

As I've said, my experience with the AM21 led me to getting a second AM21 recently.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> Actually, it's more like I've never had to go to the bathroom while watching live TV since having my HR21 installed and it not be the 4th of July weekend which gave me WAY to little time to play with my new toy, especially since any time with the toy have been to watch my recently recorded stages of the Tour de France...
> 
> So in this example, does the "advance" button work? It seemed to work quite well on recorded stuff, but granted behavior may be different for recovering from a paused live program.


Just noticed you're new to DBS Talk... Welcome!


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Just noticed you're new to DBS Talk... Welcome!


Thanks... I asked a question about the AM21 in the D* forums and got sent over here... I'm glad I did... Lots of good stuff here... A great one-stop for coming up to speed on my new receiver.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

How does one order an AM21 from D*? I can't find it anywhere on their site. Not shown under the receivers section. I searched on "am21" and all 7 hits were to the same announcement that it was coming soon.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Tom Bombadil said:


> How does one order an AM21 from D*? I can't find it anywhere on their site. Not shown under the receivers section. I searched on "am21" and all 7 hits were to the same announcement that it was coming soon.


Log in to your account and click the "My Setup" tab at the top of the screen. Than on the right side of the screen you will see "Shop DIRECTV". Click on "Kits & Equipment".


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Tom Bombadil said:


> How does one order an AM21 from D*? I can't find it anywhere on their site. Not shown under the receivers section. I searched on "am21" and all 7 hits were to the same announcement that it was coming soon.


Your account needs to show a HR21 on it. If it does you want to click on the tab on the top for "MY SETUP" then select the "ADD KITS AND EQUIPMENT", it's listed there.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I'm not as familiar with the DirecTV boxes, but with the TiVos, you were essentially _always_ watching a recorded program. With "live" tv, you were actually a fraction of a second behind being "live" (it's always recording the current tuner, and you aren't _really _watching live TV, you are watching that recording).


Is there a way to defeat the delay in 'live TV'? That is, can I bypass the recording all togther on the HR 21 so I can truly get a LIVE picture?

Frequently I'll be talking on the phone to someone watching the same sporting event (even with another Direct TV customer) and the delay of even 1/2 second is quite obnoxious. Anything either party could do to sync things by either adding or removing a delay would be an improvement.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

RAD said:


> Your account needs to show a HR21 on it. If it does you want to click on the tab on the top for "MY SETUP" then select the "ADD KITS AND EQUIPMENT", it's listed there.


Thanks. I never thought to look under that selection. I found it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

highheater said:


> Is there a way to defeat the delay in 'live TV'? That is, can I bypass the recording all togther on the HR 21 so I can truly get a LIVE picture?
> 
> Frequently I'll be talking on the phone to someone watching the same sporting event (even with another Direct TV customer) and the delay of even 1/2 second is quite obnoxious. Anything either party could do to sync things by either adding or removing a delay would be an improvement.


If you're watching a satellite fed channel then no, there's nothing you can do about it. It takes about .5 seconds for a signal to go from the earth, 22,300 miles up to the satellite and then 22,300 miles back down. Nothing can be done about it unless you can figure out a way to make the speed of light faster


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

highheater said:


> Is there a way to defeat the delay in 'live TV'? That is, can I bypass the recording all togther on the HR 21 so I can truly get a LIVE picture?


Not that I'm aware of. You could get your friend a DVR.  But even if you got yourself a non-DVR receiver, there'd still be delays with non-satellite friends, due to the delays in satellite transmissions, and probably even MPEG encoding (unless you're talking only about OTA programs). Even the phone lines can impart a delay.

With much of today's equipment and technology, it's hard enough getting the audio and video to be in sync with each other, even from the same source when played within the same house. I have problems with echoes within my house when I do whole house audio, simply due to varying amounts of processing in the different receivers I have in different rooms. I think you'll have an uphill battle trying to get your audio in sync with your friends over the phone. :icon_dumm


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Sorry Guys but I haven't read _all the post_ but I have a question.

Does the AM-21/HR21-700 combo perform any better than the AM-21/HR21-200 combo?

My wife has the 700 running in the exercise room without an AM-21 and I could switch 'em if the 700 works better.

Thanks J C


----------



## JimTed (May 26, 2008)

I have a HR21/AM21 combination and the menu systems and trick play slow down considerably when recording, especially when recording from two tuners at the same time. I do not think that the AM21 is the problem because my other HR21 does not have a AM21 and has the same problem.

JimTed


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

JimTed said:


> I have a HR21/AM21 combination and the menu systems and trick play slow down considerably when recording, especially when recording from two tuners at the same time. I do not think that the AM21 is the problem because my other HR21 does not have a AM21 and has the same problem.
> 
> JimTed


This issue is mentioned in the release notes for the new (0x251) software, so maybe performance will be better. It's all new to me, so I really have no reference point.

Also, one quick questions: Did I read that the AM21 will only work with your HR21 if you have the HD package as well? Seems kinda mean, but it's another one of those things I have in my head and I want to be sure of... I have the HD package, so this is just out of curiosity.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EricJRW said:


> Also, one quick questions: Did I read that the AM21 will only work with your HR21 if you have the HD package as well? Seems kinda mean, but it's another one of those things I have in my head and I want to be sure of... I have the HD package, so this is just out of curiosity.


That's my understanding, just like the HR20's no HD package, not HD OTA channels.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

RAD said:


> That's my understanding, just like the HR20's no HD package, not HD OTA channels.


Hate to be cynical, but I guess we are going to be got one way or another... If you are not paying for locals, then you are going to be paying for something (to be able to use the OTA functionality).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EricJRW said:


> Hate to be cynical, but I guess we are going to be got one way or another... If you are not paying for locals, then you are going to be paying for something (to be able to use the OTA functionality).


IMHO, D*'s doing this to help recoup part of the cost of the box.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

RAD said:


> IMHO, D*'s doing this to help recoup part of the cost of the box.


Hmmm... Maybe...

But it's already in the HR20, right? So you get to use it only if you pay for HD, even though you may just want digital ATSC in SD (and all subs)? Odd logic...

And if you buy an HR21, you might not have, but most likely do already have HD, but now you need to buy the AM21? I would think buying the box pays for the box, or it's subsidized to keep a customer happy and continue to collect the $60+ per month we pay... I think the monthly revenue should be used to recoup the cost.

No adverse effects as of yet, but I think it's odd that after having bought the AM21, if I decide HD is not for me, I will loose my OTA...

Granted I'm new, and missed many a thread leading up to the roll-out of the AM21, but it just seems odd the way it works.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EricJRW said:


> Hmmm... Maybe...
> 
> But it's already in the HR20, right? So you get to use it only if you pay for HD, even though you may just want digital ATSC in SD (and all subs)? Odd logic...
> 
> ...


I think you have to remember that DirecTV is a satellite company, not a OTA tuner company. Compare it to the cable companies, how many of then even have an option to an ATSC tuner that can be connected to their DVR's, zero that I know of. D* knows that some of their customers want to be able to record ATSC channels that they don't deliver via DBS so they have the AM21 option which is only $50 compared to $59 for the single tuner ATSC converters that are out there now. If you get the AM21 and decide you don't like it you could always turn around and sell it, you'll loose money on the deal but you'd be able to recoup some of it.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, all that is valid... 

I hope I'm not coming across as ungrateful, it's just that I like some of the sub-channel ATSC stuff up here in DFW... I'm glad I have the AM21 option, and managed to get it for $27 (D* graciously agreed to split the difference of free vs. $54 with me). While I initially did want, and requested, the HR20, after reading I get the impression that maybe the HR21 is a bit more reliable and has better performance (at least that's the impression that formed in my mind)... I was going to use my Samsung receiver to continue to get OTA, but after becoming enamored with the DVR, wanted to use it on local OTA as well... So I'm really getting the best of both worlds, so I have very little to complain about, and cost wise (one time $27 vs. reoccurring local charge) it really is a good deal.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> Yeah, all that is valid...
> 
> I hope I'm not coming across as ungrateful, it's just that I like some of the sub-channel ATSC stuff up here in DFW... I'm glad I have the AM21 option, and managed to get it for $27 (D* graciously agreed to split the difference of free vs. $54 with me). While I initially did want, and requested, the HR20, after reading I get the impression that maybe the HR21 is a bit more reliable and has better performance (at least that's the impression that formed in my mind)... I was going to use my Samsung receiver to continue to get OTA, but after becoming enamored with the DVR, wanted to use it on local OTA as well... So I'm really getting the best of both worlds, so I have very little to complain about, and cost wise (one time $27 vs. reoccurring local charge) it really is a good deal.


You should be very pleased with the AM21. I've had one for many months and it works very, very well. (Measurably superior OTA tuner to the HR20, btw)

Being able to record OTA is a *big* deal to me, and it really showed its colors for the US Open Golf playoff. Your description of the "best of both worlds" is accurate. Satellite HD and OTA HD are quite complimentary. (without going into another rehash of the merits of OTA) Suffice it to say, D* did us right when they came out with the AM21 as a companion to a readily available receiver at a fair price (with enhanced performance a plus). Without a doubt the AM21 is superior to any available D* OTA system available, and I don't see them doing any further OTA development in the future. We were lucky to get the AM21 out of them.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, another good point... I was pleased to read that perception of the AM21's receivers is better than those in the HR20... Another reason I was happy with not getting what I asked for...

Also, unless they fixed it, the blue LEDs on the 20 are a tad on the bright side...

My Samsung's display is so bright that most people end up window tinting their bezel.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

EricJRW said:


> Yes, another good point... I was pleased to read that perception of the AM21's receivers is better than those in the HR20... Another reason I was happy with not getting what I asked for...
> 
> Also, unless they fixed it, the blue LEDs on the 20 are a tad on the bright side...
> 
> My Samsung's display is so bright that most people end up window tinting their bezel.


....a "tad"....why do you think it earned the name "blue ring of death"? I have mine turned off all the time...so when it shows up again, it means I got an update. Great update alarm. The 21 ring is very very dim...I think they over-corrected.

In any case, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

That's funny... I had to deal with the red ring of death (RRoD) on my 360...

So there is no s/w control for the brightness of the BRoD? 

A friend has the HR20, and to be honest, I was rather shocked at the brightness (though his 7-month old son is drawn to the ring like a moth to a flame). 

That being said, I'm looking forward to the arrival of my AM21.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Juppers said:


> I got mine today.. I don't like it. It slows the unit down, and when the hr21 is in 4x3 aspect ratio, the OTA channels do not have the VBI at the top cropped like it should be. The sat HD channels do correctly crop that portion of the screen.
> 
> The AM21 just looks, works, and feels like a poorly planned afterthought.


The VBI is NOT supposed to be cropped. If you can see it, your TV is not set up correctly. Either your centering is not quite correct, or your height/width is not set correctly to give the correct level of overscan. If you are using pixel or dot-by-dot mode on your TV, that is not recommended for broadcast TV since it sets up zero overscan.
The overscan on my TV is set to around 4% which is about the minimum recommended for broadcast TV.

The AM21/HR21 combination works and feels just like the OTA tuners on my HR20. No difference. Even has the same software bugs!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

EricJRW said:


> So there is no s/w control for the brightness of the BRoD?


Press the left and right arrow buttons on the ring at the same time, each time lowers the brightnes a tad until on the 4th press it's out completly.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

RAD said:


> Press the left and right arrow buttons on the ring at the same time, each time lowers the brightnes a tad until on the 4th press it's out completly.


Thanks... I'll tell my friend! Or maybe I'll just do it next time I'm there... :eek2:


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

fusion04 said:


> I haven't had any problems at all with my AM21.


I am having Directv send to me, for free btw, a AM21 this week. She, at tech support, told me that it's hi-tech and I do not need to schedule an appointment to have them come and re-connect my outdoor off-air antenna to it. Yet I see in the pic that there is a place for it. 
Can you please tell me if I do need to connect it and run the cable through my house to the AM21 or if there is no need for that?
Thank you for your input!!


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Switched my AM-21 from the HR21-200 to the HR21-700 and the 200 unit kept the locals in the guide setup and comes up saying "OTA tuner has been removed".

What do I have to do to make the box drop locals?

Thanks J C


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Switched my AM-21 from the HR21-200 to the HR21-700 and the 200 unit kept the locals in the guide setup and comes up saying "OTA tuner has been removed".
> 
> What do I have to do to make the box drop locals?
> 
> Thanks J C


Go into the Setup menu and "Reset Off-Air Settings", that removes all OTA info.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

somguy said:


> I am having Directv send to me, for free btw, a AM21 this week. She, at tech support, told me that it's hi-tech and I do not need to schedule an appointment to have them come and re-connect my outdoor off-air antenna to it. Yet I see in the pic that there is a place for it.
> Can you please tell me if I do need to connect it and run the cable through my house to the AM21 or if there is no need for that?
> Thank you for your input!!


You must connect your antenna to the AM21, and no, DirecTV does not provide that service.


----------



## sportzfan76 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quick Question:


D* replaced my malfunctioning HR20-700 w/ an HR21-700.
I ordered the AM21 today for the OTA capability, but have to wait a few days for shipping. My equipment is all mounted in a custom rack.

Does the AM21 need to be "accessable" ? ie. does it have an
IR interface for the remote - or does it work via the HR21 ?

thanx.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

It works via the HR21. If you press the power button on the front panel of the HR, the AM will turn on/off with it.


----------



## sportzfan76 (Aug 29, 2006)

DarinC said:


> It works via the HR21. If you press the power button on the front panel of the HR, the AM will turn on/off with it.


Thank you Darin (and Jan) !


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

sportzfan76 said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> D* replaced my malfunctioning HR20-700 w/ an HR21-700.
> I ordered the AM21 today for the OTA capability, but have to wait a few days for shipping. My equipment is all mounted in a custom rack.
> ...


I have mine mounted vertically behind my HT cabinet.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

I just ordered one of these yesterday for the whopping price of $0.00. Since I "requested" an HR20 back in February and got an HR21, I've had to use an HR10-250 just for OTA purposes. It will be interesting to compare the OTA capability of the AM21 with the HR10-250. If it works as well or better, that will save me a mirroring fee.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

My experience with the HR21/AM21 has been great. I live in the infamous 
Denver OTA market in a fringe area. The AM21 is THE BEST D* OTA tuner I have owned. I have had just about all of them at one time or another and the AM21 provides the most consistent results. There is a slight channel change delay when compared to the HR20 but that is far outweighed by the tuners sensitvity and consistency. Very easy to set up and I think it looks cool too!


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Sofar so good. I've had mine for a few days now. No trouble to report. It's paired to an HR21-700. A second tuner is on the way to my house right now.


----------

